# Vail Rental



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if I can rent any boards with Magna-Traction?, I heard they are nice. I will be Leaving for Vail in a week.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I can't help you on the rentals, but I'll be in Vail 2/24-28 let me know if you'll be there then maybe we could meet up and take a run


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Cool Man! If you see me I,ll be wearing 686 white jacket and gray pants, pro tec helmet and Oakley crow bar gogs. I'll probably just rent a decent board, but I hope to ride new boots and bindings. Hopefully I won't suck near the last few days of my trip. 
Post, Rickenfan.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

...because you'll be the ONLY one wearing 686 at vail...


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

I hope not...not for what I had to pay for this trip. Is there a lot of people that will be wearing 686... probably so. But **mn getting new gear is better than great. So please don't hate, I also skate. 
Post, Rickenfan.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll look for you but I don't like my chances of actually finding you! I'll probably be out by the Blue Sky area and the Back bowls with a bunch of skier friends. Look for a pack of 4 skiers with one big ass snowboarder and that'll be me


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Thats funny because I am going with a group of skiers thats from Orlando. I had to join a ski club just to go on this upcoming trip. not that theres anything wrong with that. By the way would you recommend a good shop to get a board, boots, and bindings from in Vail?
Post, Rickenfan.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

wish I could give a shop recomendation, but it's my first time in that area... I'd say just about all any shop in that area would be fine though


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

These guys have rental shops throughout the ski areas and they usually have some decent equipment. They also usually have NICE demo equipment for a little more money if you want to go above the usual rental beaters.

SkiRentals.com | Home


----------

